

Boring Jobs Dull the Mind - dstowell
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/04/boring_jobs_dul.html

======
Tichy
Why can't we at least do two tasks at the same time? It would be great to do
the dayjob on autopilot and meanwhile think about greater things.

Recently I read about Feynman's counting experiment, so I wonder if maybe it
is doable to some extent.

